# Is there any way to get light guns to work on HDTVs?



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 27, 2015)

I understand how they work and they use a phototransistor within the device to capture the image on a TV set to play the game. HDTVs have such a fast refresh rate that its impossible to play any light gun games on them.

Does a converter of sorts exist to get that CRT picture to play light gun games?


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 27, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I understand how they work and they use a phototransistor within the device to capture the image on a TV set to play the game. HDTVs have such a fast refresh rate that its impossible to play any light gun games on them.
> 
> Does a converter of sorts exist to get that CRT picture to play light gun games?



No way to get the old type of lightgun to work on an lcd. You can get ones like this

http://www.play-asia.com/ems-topgun-iii/13/704e7s

That use IR sensors instead. Not sure how well they work, but that's the only solution.


----------



## Obveron (Aug 27, 2015)

All the solutions to get something to work are usually more trouble and expense than just getting an ol' CRT and sticking it in your basement/toolshed/master bedroom.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 29, 2015)

Obveron said:


> All the solutions to get something to work are usually more trouble and expense than just getting an ol' CRT and sticking it in your basement/toolshed/master bedroom.


CRTs are eventually gonna die out and then light gun gaming will be gone forever. I'll settle with an adapter of sorts so I can continue playing light gun games.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 29, 2015)

Only thing i've ever seen is the thing Armadillo linked. At least the only thing that isn't garbage.



RemixDeluxe said:


> CRTs are eventually gonna die out and then light gun gaming will be gone forever. I'll settle with an adapter of sorts so I can continue playing light gun games.



Eventually?
They died like 10 years ago. They're just rotting now...and kinda smell bad.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 29, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Only thing i've ever seen is the thing Armadillo linked. At least the only thing that isn't garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After that last topic you showed yourself (and yet to respond back to) in I rather you piss off, no offense.



Armadillo said:


> No way to get the old type of lightgun to work on an lcd. You can get ones like this
> 
> http://www.play-asia.com/ems-topgun-iii/13/704e7s
> 
> That use IR sensors instead. Not sure how well they work, but that's the only solution.


That doesnt really solve the issue for older games to use it, but thanks.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 29, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> After that last topic you showed yourself (and yet to respond back to) in I rather you piss off, no offense.
> 
> 
> That doesnt really solve the issue for older games to use it, but thanks.



How old you going? ps1, saturn etc? Sadly I've never seen any that work that far back , cut off for IR guns seems to be xbox/ps2 gen .


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 29, 2015)

Armadillo said:


> How old you going? ps1, saturn etc? Sadly I've never seen any that work that far back , cut off for IR guns seems to be xbox/ps2 gen .


NES, Saturn, and Dreamcast. I got a really awesome looking light gun for my Sega Saturn recently and now its just sitting in my closet unable to be used.


----------



## Obveron (Aug 29, 2015)

It's gonna take a a long time for  CRTs to completely die out.   The good ones work perfectly for decades.   Grab yourself a couple trinitrons that have been sitting in storage (since brand new).  Use one for 30+ years while keeping the other in storage for use in the following 30+ years.    If you're interested in light guns in 60 years I'll be impressed.   If you buy an adapter for the guns to work on a LCD TV you'll be disappointed when lcd die out or their display timing changes and makes your adapter useless.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 30, 2015)

Obveron said:


> It's gonna take a a long time for  CRTs to completely die out.   The good ones work perfectly for decades.   Grab yourself a couple trinitrons that have been sitting in storage (since brand new).  Use one for 30+ years while keeping the other in storage for use in the following 30+ years.    If you're interested in light guns in 60 years I'll be impressed.   If you buy an adapter for the guns to work on a LCD TV you'll be disappointed when lcd die out or their display timing changes and makes your adapter useless.


You keep referring to an adapter but does anything even exist or are you speaking hypothetically?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 31, 2015)

Short answer: No, impossible.
Long answer: any television that isn't CRT work in a different manner that make light guns completely useless. light guns read from the scanline of CRT TVs using the specific timing CRT TVs produce to calculate where are pointing, other kind of TVs(HD CRT TVs included) use a different timing or scanline method that is incompatible with classic light guns.
You still can use those kind of light gun Armadillo linked you to, PS2 guns should work on PS1 in the same sense as PS2 controllers work on PS1, but I'm not sure of it or if depends on the game.

source: http://assemblergames.com/l/threads/light-gun-on-lcd-tv.47044/


----------



## tony_2018 (Sep 2, 2015)

a quick search in gbatemp shows that this same topic was brought back in 2014.  Since there was no solution provided back then there isn't one now.

edit: People who run emulators on the wii use the wii zapper, and pc they probably used the ps2 guncon, are able to get it to work.  Its time you ditch the NES and run emulators/roms.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Sep 3, 2015)

Someone recommend I go purchase a CRT projector, its as good of a solution as I'm going to get. On top of that its much more manageable in size and quality, if taken cared of properly it can last forever. For anyone else interested that lives in the US give this site a visit, they have a wide variety of projectors so you get what you pay for. I'm still learning about all the varieties myself before I decide on one.

http://www.curtpalme.com/


----------



## hotd34me (Jun 17, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I understand how they work and they use a phototransistor within the device to capture the image on a TV set to play the game. HDTVs have such a fast refresh rate that its impossible to play any light gun games on them.
> 
> Does a converter of sorts exist to get that CRT picture to play light gun games?



Yes, a gentleman on youtube has created such a device that allows you to play ANY light gun game on any tv. it involves a rasberry pi, a wiimote and a bunch of circuitry. It has to be tailored to each light gun you use though. I don't have the proper know-how to make one, I tried so many times to get ahold of the guy, but it seems he hasn't been on youtube in a long while.... I would pay anyone who can make me one. He has a schematic and all the parts needed and whatnot in a url in the video's description.  

I have an arcade light gun game called "Evil Night" and I would kill to be able to play it on my 4k instead of the cruddy 19" crt I have....


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 17, 2017)

Maybe this explains enough?


----------

